# P182 filter door and filter mod



## mdashoot (Feb 10, 2008)

So i've finished modding the filter doors on my antec to get better air flow, then I went one step further and decided that the filters them selves deeded some improving as they seemed a little restricting the way they were designed, so here you go.

BEFORE










AFTER


----------



## intel igent (Feb 10, 2008)

what ya do? 

did ya replace the filter media with window screen?

any changes/differences?


----------



## mrw1986 (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm gonna attempt to do the same thing to mine, but I'm also gonna cut away the metal on the case behind the filters as well.


----------



## mdashoot (Feb 10, 2008)

the window screen was my first thought but I couldnt find any with small enough holes to actually filter like the original stuff antec used, so I searched the net and found a site that sold 100's of different sizes of mesh but wanted an $80.00 min purchase ( F That). So after looking at home depot and not finding anything I was in the kitchen and noticed this thing that you put over a pan when you cook bacon, it stops the grease from splattering out, so off to target. Using the dremel and exacto knife, I cut the old stuff out, then cut the new mesh so that it fit centered on the outside edge of the frame, cut the holes for the clips, and basically put it on the same kinda way antec did. Using a soldering iron I melted the screen into the plastic. It wont come off and fits perfect. The main difference I see and the one I was hoping for is that the fans behind the filter are a little louder, which means its pulling in more air. If you have an antec p182 you will notice that when you remove a filter the fan will get louder, that because you removed the air restriction. Also when you put one back on you will notice that the suction from the fan pulls it in, thats a good sign that they restrict air. The ones I made do not do that and still filter the same if not better.


----------



## mrw1986 (Feb 10, 2008)

My P182 has some wicked turbulance...its very loud but the cooling is second to none! I've still got a ways to go though as far as cooling this case is concerned.


----------



## mdashoot (Feb 10, 2008)

mrw1986 said:


> I'm gonna attempt to do the same thing to mine, but I'm also gonna cut away the metal on the case behind the filters as well.



Im doing that to, just waiting on the new processor and graphics card so I can do it all at one time since you have to remove everything from the case. Im also doing the back one and top one.


----------



## mrw1986 (Feb 10, 2008)

I ordered the acrylic 120mm blowhole cover from MountainMods for the top 120mm fan. Everywhere I read says it gives better temps because it reduces turbulance and creates a more streamlined airflow.


----------



## mdashoot (Feb 10, 2008)

like this http://www.silentpcreview.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=42020


----------



## mdashoot (Feb 10, 2008)

mrw1986 said:


> I ordered the acrylic 120mm blowhole cover from MountainMods for the top 120mm fan. Everywhere I read says it gives better temps because it reduces turbulance and creates a more streamlined airflow.



i've heard mixed reviews on that, but I know what you mean.


----------



## mdashoot (Feb 10, 2008)

mrw1986 said:


> I ordered the acrylic 120mm blowhole cover from MountainMods for the top 120mm fan. Everywhere I read says it gives better temps because it reduces turbulance and creates a more streamlined airflow.


check this out! http://www.silentpcreview.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=45645


----------



## King Wookie (Feb 10, 2008)

Nice work.

So far I've only cut every 2nd slot, so I have some work to do.

As for the top fan. after going through this review;

http://www.silentpcreview.com/article255-page1.html

I found that having a slow running fan seems to add a few degrees of cooling with almost no perceptible increase in noise.

I personally will opt for better temps.

Oh, the upgraded dust filters look brill!


----------



## intel igent (Feb 10, 2008)

nice mod 

i noticed the same kind of effect on my case when i modded it, except i like to use pantyhose for filters 

but plz dnt tripple post :shadedshu edit ur posts 2gether


----------



## mdashoot (Feb 10, 2008)

intel igent said:


> nice mod
> 
> i noticed the same kind of effect on my case when i modded it, except i like to use pantyhose for filters :


I was almost going to do that.



> but plz dnt tripple post :shadedshu edit ur posts 2gether


sorry


----------



## intel igent (Feb 10, 2008)

mdashoot said:


> sorry




N/P 

what else do you have planned?


----------



## mdashoot (Feb 10, 2008)

intel igent said:


> N/P
> 
> what else do you have planned?



well, like I said, im going to cut out the metal behind the filters, plus the one on the 
back fan and the top fan, since im getting a new processor (E8400), I also have a Zalman CPNS9700 NT Cooler to replace the Arctic freezer 7 pro, then the XFX 8800gt 512mb 256bit gpu, since I have to take everything out of the case to do the fan mods, i'll probably do some more cuttin inside to get better cable management. Im also planning on removing that plastic that devides the chambers and totally sealing it off with a piece of aluminum that I already have because I wont be running any cables through it. I have all new fans and a fan controller to go in also.


----------



## mdashoot (Feb 20, 2008)

And if anybody wants to know where to get the mesh screen and the correct size to match the old stuff, here it is.

WWW.MCMASTER.COM

 Woven Wire Cloth Tolerance- General Purpose
 Material Type- Stainless Steel
 Stainless Steel Type- Type 304
 Form- Woven Wire Cloth
 Shape- Sheets
 Mesh Size Range- Medium Mesh
 Mesh Size- 38 x 38
 General Opening Size- Medium
 Square/Rectangle Size- .02"
 Wire Diameter- .0065"
 Percentage of Open Area- 56.7
 Sheet Width- 12"
 Sheet Length- 24"

 $12.01 plus shipping


----------



## Spacegoast (Mar 12, 2008)

well on my P180 i copltletely removed those mesh filters and put in these spongie type filters. they came bundled with a plastic frame and the spongie stuff sits in between the fan and the plastic frame. so i opted to use just the plastic frame, and it catches more dust and i think is easier to clean off. it doesnt restrict airflow either, which is a good thing.

nice job on the mod though


----------

